# What happened to OC Surf Girls DOC?



## Soccer (Jan 10, 2020)

Gus C out as OC Surf DOC.  Wh? was it the fact he was dating a mom of one of his girls on his team for 2 plus years now? And there was inappropriate behavior on team travel trips? 

Anyone know?  Where does he end up?  Legends? Surf SD?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccer said:


> Gus C out as OC Surf DOC.  Wh? was it the fact he was dating a mom of one of his girls on his team for 2 plus years now? And there was inappropriate behavior on team travel trips?
> 
> Anyone know?  Where does he end up?  Legends? Surf SD?


OH my.  @Soccer43 any thoughts on this gossip news?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2020)

Oooh-   This could get good.  He was/is well liked by players.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 10, 2020)

Cry baby parents and now a lot of kids in tears lost their coach


----------



## paytoplay (Jan 10, 2020)

“Was that wrong?”


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 10, 2020)

Conflict of interest is a problem especially if you think that's why he didn't get your kid into Stanford but he had other teams too. Just my opinion


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Need to take a power washer filled with bleach to clean out the big orgs that run so cal soccer....it's gross....our poor kids caught in the middle

I wonder what Fact makes of this.....any insight


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

This all sucks!!!  Fact, where are you?  How about the great recruiter who also told me to go there for free?  Remember when Robert D told Gaylord Focker to keep his snake in his cage because he was watching? I told many a doc the same thing and they told me they know all the college coaches and YNT scouts and to shut the hell up or else........


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 10, 2020)

Of course no surprise.  All about you soccerhelper...


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2020)

Who will be coaching his teams?  He had 3 teams, right?  05 DA, 05 DPL and 04 DPL.
Are the vultures circling?  Are Pats, Slammers and Blues sending emails and text messages to their player database?
Is GC shopping around to see who will give him the best deal if he brings his teams over?  
If players move to another club's DA or DPL team (with our without GC) who gets bumped down the roster?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Of course no surprise.  All about you soccerhelper...


Who are you?  Seriously, do you even have a dd?  Listen to this song


----------



## RocketFuel (Jan 10, 2020)

He is a F-ing A$$H*LE!!!!  I was disappointed when Surf did not get rid of him when they took over the club


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2020)

RocketFuel said:


> He is a F-ing A$$H*LE!!!!  I was disappointed when Surf did not get rid of him when they took over the club


Surf didn't "Take over" anything.  West Coast bought a new logo.


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Need to take a power washer filled with bleach to clean out the big orgs that run so cal soccer....it's gross....our poor kids caught in the middle
> 
> I wonder what Fact makes of this.....any insight


I am not sure why you continue to think that I am affiliated with West Coast.  I am not, but I do respect a lot of their coaches. I do not know anything about this issue.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jan 10, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Of course no surprise.  All about you soccerhelper...


You're new right? Why come in combative, yet complain about the civility of the Forum? 

Maybe go with being part of the solution rather than part of the problem. Thanks


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> You're new right? Why come in combative, yet complain about the civility of the Forum?
> 
> Maybe go with being part of the solution rather than part of the problem. Thanks


So far this what I have on this new one.  DPL, Dallas Big Hat No Cattle Showcase, guest at DA Fl showcase, HS Soccer and then get the big call up to DA.  Is that right bro?  I was sold that program and saw way too much soccer and said no TY.  Sounds like you and your dd are having a lot of fun flying around and let me say, "I'm happy for you and your dd."  I mean that sir


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 10, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> You're new right? Why come in combative, yet complain about the civility of the Forum?
> 
> Maybe go with being part of the solution rather than part of the problem. Thanks


agree...with this agenda thinking he may be less of a new member and more of a re-spawn


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> agree...with this agenda thinking he may be less of a new member and more of a re-spawn


Hey bold dad, what do you call me with my 4 avatars?  I'm not re-spawn right?  Give it to me straight and don;t hold back


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Hey bold dad, what do you call me with my 4 avatars?  I'm not re-spawn right?  Give it to me straight and don;t hold back


I'm skeptical of the lost passwords reasoning......but you've been very open and clear that the accounts were all you so no indictment needed....


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> I'm skeptical of the lost passwords reasoning......but you've been very open and clear that the accounts were all you so no indictment needed....


Why skeptical?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2020)

Can you 2 take your wrestling match to another thread? Would be cool if we could keep a thread on topic for a bit.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Can you 2 take your wrestling match to another thread? Would be cool if we could keep a thread on topic for a bit.


My bad.  I will stay on topic from now on.  That was eye opening and I needed that correction.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 10, 2020)

I believe the great philosopher Rodney King said it best. Can we all get along?


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 10, 2020)

Good point you make Mic.  Other than a few gentle nudges in soccer helper’s direction, (which I’m pretty sure he can take) I’ve asked for a little advice re conditioning and that’s about it so far. 
Yep, new member not a remake.

I joined hoping to learn something and contribute something where I can.  So I’ll hold my toungue till I think of something more constructive to say.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> OH my.  @Soccer43 any thoughts on this gossip news?


Why you asking me?  Just trying to stir something up?    No gossip on this one but nothing surprising - been happened as long as there has been club soccer


----------



## timbuck (Jan 13, 2020)

I think there was a parent meeting with his 3 teams this weekend. Any more info?


----------



## Lefty’s Dad (Jan 13, 2020)

A little info...GC seemed to lose interest in his teams during practices and games for the last year or so.  New coach in place and life goes on...I guess.


----------



## Speed (Jan 14, 2020)

Lefty’s Dad said:


> A little info...GC seemed to lose interest in his teams during practices and games for the last year or so.  New coach in place and life goes on...I guess.


Who is the coach?


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 14, 2020)

I had girls on his teams and all I can say is "no surprise".  We left OC surf since the politics weren't my cup of tea.  He suddenly fired Alex F, the old 04 coach with lots of empty promises.  Half of the 04 team left after a few months since there was no high level or college exposure.  Dating players mom?  Yep.  Made for interesting team dinners.  I learned not to knock on his hotel room for fear of who would open the door.  Was the daughter getting "extra" play-time?  Perhaps, I can neither confirm nor deny that rumor  He was an intense coach that I thought played the girls unfairly when he suddenly fired Alex and did nothing with the 3 or 4 teams he inherited.  He was a good recruiter though as he rebuilt his 02 ECNL team with 2 returning players.  I would think he would wonder why all but 2 players left his pretty darn good team.  Again, just my opinion from a long time west coast family.


----------



## Lefty’s Dad (Jan 21, 2020)

Speed said:


> Who is the coach?


OC Surf is proud to announce the newest addition to the OC Surf Family.
Toumi Abdelghani will take on the role of DPL Director.  Toumi comes to OC Surf after a stint serving as Girls DA Director for Albion SC.  Toumi will also continue with his role as a coaching instructor for US Soccer.  He carries a USSF “A” license, USYS National Youth license, USSF Goal Keeping License. Coach Toumi was also a college coach for 12 years.  OC Surf is extremely happy to add a coach with the solid resume and experience that coach Toumi brings with him to the club.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Lefty’s Dad said:


> OC Surf is proud to announce the newest addition to the OC Surf Family.
> Toumi Abdelghani will take on the role of DPL Director.  Toumi comes to OC Surf after a stint serving as Girls DA Director for Albion SC.  Toumi will also continue with his role as a coaching instructor for US Soccer.  He carries a USSF “A” license, USYS National Youth license, USSF Goal Keeping License. Coach Toumi was also a college coach for 12 years.  OC Surf is extremely happy to add a coach with the solid resume and experience that coach Toumi brings with him to the club.


TA has had more clubs than hot dinners........


----------



## mlx (Jan 21, 2020)

Soccer said:


> Gus C out as OC Surf DOC.  Wh? was it the fact he was dating a mom of one of his girls on his team for 2 plus years now? And there was inappropriate behavior on team travel trips?
> 
> Anyone know?  Where does he end up?  Legends? Surf SD?


What's wrong with two consenting adults dating?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 13, 2020)

Soccer said:


> Gus C out as OC Surf DOC.  Wh? was it the fact he was dating a mom of one of his girls on his team for 2 plus years now? And there was inappropriate behavior on team travel trips?
> 
> Anyone know?  Where does he end up?  Legends? Surf SD?


Y’all are slow. Nobody is posting the news yet?


----------



## maestroFRSM (Feb 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Y’all are slow. Nobody is posting the news yet?


----------



## outside! (Feb 14, 2020)

mlx said:


> What's wrong with two consenting adults dating?


Nothing, but in a club soccer setting it should not impact any of the players or teams.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 14, 2020)

I hear nothing but good things about his teaching development in youth soccer and helping dds and families get good college deal.  Liverpool picked up a well known coach and he will help the brand do well.  That Hoosiers coach got a second chase and won a natty.  I have a friend who knows coach well and he will be going with coach to train the Liverpool Way.  I wish all the girls success regardless of club, team, high school, college or no school and even pro and ayso.  Just go play soccer and have fun and try and to avoid a foolish injury because some girls play dirty sometimes and kick other players in the ankles and calf, especially when ref is not looking.  Sorry again for judging all the coaches.  I was pissed off and I'm not anymore.


----------



## Flipthrow (Feb 14, 2020)

Sometimes teams merge, sometimes clubs merge, and sometimes coaches merge with parents. Not a shocker. Not saying it’s right. But not shocking.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 14, 2020)

I met my wife at work.  Granted, I wasn't coaching her kid.  But we spent a lot of time together in the office.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I met my wife at work.  Granted, I wasn't coaching her kid.  But we spent a lot of time together in the office.


and now you ARE coaching her kid


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I met my wife at work.  Granted, I wasn't coaching her kid.  But we spent a lot of time together in the office.


I met my wife at church


----------



## Speed (Feb 15, 2020)

who is the DOC at surf now?


----------



## JoeZ (Feb 18, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> I had girls on his teams and all I can say is "no surprise".  We left OC surf since the politics weren't my cup of tea.  He suddenly fired Alex F, the old 04 coach with lots of empty promises.  Half of the 04 team left after a few months since there was no high level or college exposure.  Dating players mom?  Yep.  Made for interesting team dinners.  I learned not to knock on his hotel room for fear of who would open the door.  Was the daughter getting "extra" play-time?  Perhaps, I can neither confirm nor deny that rumor  He was an intense coach that I thought played the girls unfairly when he suddenly fired Alex and did nothing with the 3 or 4 teams he inherited.  He was a good recruiter though as he rebuilt his 02 ECNL team with 2 returning players.  I would think he would wonder why all but 2 players left his pretty darn good team.  Again, just my opinion from a long time west coast family.


Hey Soccer bud light dude !!!

Gus is a strong coach and to be fair was good for my daughter. Maybe not for everyone but then again they never are. Don’t really want to comment on any if the other stuff, personal life, it’s no ones business. He played the players that work and can perform. He help players to improve. Our new coaches are strong in their own ways.

The club is getting stronger and developing more of a program vs coaches each doing their own thing.  Some great and some better than others.


----------

